# Building a gantry crane



## Dabbler (May 8, 2022)

I've been asked a lot about building a gantry crane, and the discussion usually ends up with the enquirer buying a 1 or 2 ton Princess Auto gantry crane.  The reason is that there hasn't been a much better option that is cost effective, easy to build but offers something that PA doesn't:  portability.

Once you build the PA crane, that's kind of *it*...  It is intended to stay in the shop or moved in one piece.  I built mine to be transported and assembled in situ, but mine takes special equipment to erect that is also hard to transport... (mine is a 5 ton capacity, so everything is very heavy)

THE SOLUTION

This guy has built a very nice gantry that can be transported in a small car with a roof rack, straddle a trailer, and be erected by one guy in 10 minutes - without tools.  Def an option for a guy with the tools and time to make one.  and quite a bit cheaper than a PA crane.  He sells plans for about 2 euros, and it is a great starting point if you are designing your own.

Here's part 1:


----------



## Gordie (May 9, 2022)

Thanks for sharing that link. HolzFlo has impressive design/fabrication skills. I was wondering about his welding table and he has a video on that too..


----------



## Goldxxx (May 10, 2022)

If you have the room they are ideal for moving heavy things from a utility trailer. If it was a portable unit that I can be taken apart and stored, it would come in handy. Wish I had a gantry when I moved my Brother in Laws fireproof file safe.
The pictures below is the homemade gantry that was used to deliver my lathe. Thanks again Kevin.


----------

